# Check out my columbia



## STRAIGHT UP (Dec 28, 2011)

Had this sitting around for a while, What you think?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2012)

*Really Cool...*

I like the radio,I put one of those on my daughters bike way back when.It worked great,does yours?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 31, 2012)

STRAIGHT UP said:


> Had this sitting around for a while, What you think?




I think it looks like what I was riding as a kid. It seemed like all the Columbia Playbikes were green back then.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice radio!


----------

